# Dark, cold and/or twisted music thread



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)

Don't hold back, drop some of the hardest music you listen to here


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## PumpkinSpice (Sep 12, 2016)

Nu, I have to follow the website's rules, stop encouraging criminal behaviour. :'(



> Errors
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> 
> To be able to post links or images your post count must be 15 or greater. You currently have 2 posts.
> ...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Doesn't get more grim and frostbitten that this.


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

slowcoffee said:


> Doesn't get more grim and frostbitten that this.


Rofl.

Here's my contribution:




I really like that part at 3:00 onwards.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

*That cursed thread is about to be exorcised by the power of the enchanted elven INFP unicorns of the holy kingdom of the eternal magic rainbow light.*








I can see your ears bleeding, deamons.


----------



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)

Sup yo, like mad different methods the way I do my shit


----------



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)

PumpkinSpice said:


> Nu, I have to follow the website's rules, stop encouraging criminal behaviour. :'(


fudge da poliec


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

The classic











And more recently


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

(sick video! thanks Youtube uploader)


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

Holy shit, I found more Street Sects. Forget finding more stuff for all y'all, I'm gonna listen to this noise.







Hear Street Sects' Industrial-Punk Masterwork 'End Position'
Is this site supposed to have the whole album there? Why can't I find it all on Soundcloud?


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Not that heavy, but the subject matter is dark:


----------



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

heheheheh...HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh, my favorite kind of music. 

(This is about claustrophobia and there are references to being buried alive... so yeah). 














(Pretty much anything by SWR will do..)


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

More for "twisted"


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

starscream430 said:


> heheheheh...HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


LOL, my mom always randomly sang the original of this song when I was growing up, and I'd be like "wtf.."


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam (Jan 16, 2011)

Something I found out from a girl who has a lot more cool taste in music than I do









MONO - Requiem For Hell (Official Music Video)


----------



## SisSusperia (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam (Jan 16, 2011)

These videos I posted in different threads years ago







White Zombie - Black Sunshine ft. Iggy Pop






Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) (Alt. Version)






System of a Down - Dreaming


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam (Jan 16, 2011)

PLAYING WITH DOLLS - SLAYER OFFICIAL VIDEO [HORROR STORY HD]


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Both of those are fairly dark.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Darkest of all Dark






_T- Bring out your grimoires of algebra, we will grade the exercises._
_S - (Damn it, I didn't do them! You bet, I'll go to the board!)_
_T - You at the back, to the board!_
_S - (Would you believe!)_
_T - ...How come, you didn't do it!?_
_S - But Sir, there's too much homework,_
_S - on top of that, there's an history test!_
_T - I don't care! I shall have a word with your parents!_
_T - And for tomorrow, you will make ALL the exercices,_
_T - with the problem on page 666!_
_S - Naaaaaw!! T- Muahahaha!!_
_S - Mountains of maths!_
_T- Thales! Pythagoras! Euler! I implore you!_


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## StrangeHours (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

I think this fits dark.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Do unto others what has been done to you.

The Golden Rule is like, so wise.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Achilleus (Oct 27, 2016)

Dance with the devil - Immortal Technique [I'M A NOOB STILL SO CAN'T POST LINKS]

Dance with the devil is more of a story rather than a song. Really hard hitting song about a boy called William who was manipulated and taken over by a local gang who he was trying to earn respect from. Ends up committing one of the worst atrocities to his own mother in an act to become one of the crew. The most graphic and dark song I have ever heard.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Touching ground Going home to those I miss
Safe and sound Weeks of exile turn to bliss
But there's something in her voice When she is calling me
A trace of blood to lead me
Through roads of agony With blood taste in my mouth
And clouds before my eyes
I kneel beside the bed Where my bleeding dryad lies
Three young souls in misery
Hitting ground Nausea wakes me up at dawn
Hopes are found
Dissected, turned and then
Withdrawn
A chair of steel and wire Her legs are open wide
Helpless in myself I stand there cold beside
The doctors stay away Leave us with this dismay
To see the colours of a miracle Fade and turn to gray
Then a cry and rivers of blood Flow so sadly
bringing you
Our dreams pour into a cold tray Two young souls in misery
Missing you
I never knew your name but I will miss you just the same
I was to live for you I lost the will to live at all the day you came
It'll never be the same but I will love you just the same
You were to be the first, how wonderful
Now I will always fear to hope again
The irony Of seeing me whispering through her skin
So joyfully To our child there deep within
Or of when she called to me To tell me cheerfully
That she had seen your shape On a hospital screen
And of nurses being concerned That you never moved or turned
Too late we see the warnings Too late we learn
I never saw your face and now you're gone without a trace
Except the trace of blood that's deeply scarred into my eyes To fill your place
It'll never be the same but I will love you just the same
I was prepared to be your father How can I ever prepare for that again?
Still I follow that trace of blood Always leading back to you
Hollow years of damming that flood Two young souls in misery
Missing you... missing you...


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Here is one of the songs I have on my "list." In it are songs that I personally find musically, culturally, or emotionally important. The OP asks for dark, cold, or twisted. I'm sure the word "dark" can be open for interpretation. So here goes:

"Behind the Wall" - Tracy Chapman


* *




The first thing you'll notice is the lack of instrumentals. Chapman has a very unique voice that manages to capture the sincerity and meaning she places behind the lyrical content of her songs. And here you hear that voice without accompaniment. This places emphasis on what she is saying.
She sings the chorus twice. In the chorus she sings of the screaming she hears every night _behind the wall,_ and curiously enough the reiteration of the chorus a second time echoes this. In the song she places herself as an onlooker of the violence that is happening next door, and from which she will have _another sleepless night._
The first verse of the chorus opens the song and is a statement. Following after, the second verse slightly quieter despite the _loud voices behind the wall,_ almost a hush. After the pause, the third verse lamenting the sleepless night she will have and consecutively without pause the fourth verse, where she resigns to the fact that there is nothing to be done about it. The last part of that sentence is the fourth verse, a single subject: the police. And the fifth verse: a complaint that they are always _late...if they come at all._

After the chorus plays twice, she sings that the police have arrived, with a rising note reflecting the hope that is felt by the onlooker (Chapman) only to have it dissipate with the officers' excuse: _they can't interfere with domestic affairs...between a man and his wife._ In the last verse of this bridge the onlooker sees the woman she sings about lose her last hope as _the tears well up in her eyes._

She begins to sing the first part of the chorus, only to change the next verse into: _then a silence that chilled my soul,_ with a shivery sound to her voice as she says the word. In the highest point of the song, she sings in a despairing tone to her voice that she _prayed_ that she was dreaming when she _saw the ambulance in the road,_ bringing back what she said about the police in the chorus: that they arrive too late if at all. And in a calming tone she speaks the words of the police, another excuse, implying they did all that they could. _I think we all could use some sleep_ is something none of the neighbors will have: the woman's silence speaks louder than her cries everyone is so used to by now. The onlooker knows that they are all witnesses to the crime that happened behind the wall, and helplessly know the police, who are there to _keep the peace,_ will do nothing.

Once more, she sings the chorus. And without intrumental you can easily start the song again and again, because it's a neverending cycle of violence. This story can be told from history and from around the world, the _loud voices behind the wall._

There is a guilt felt by the onlooker, a guilt that physically they _could_ step in and stop the violence. What is one man against the community? Yet not a finger lifted or a voice raised or a word spoken. The onlookers place their hope on the police, _knowing_ nothing will happen. They are terror-stricken, yet perhaps if the "protectors" won't protect anyone, then perhaps it is the duty of the onlooker to protect. But in the end...no action.

Before I end this, I mean to say how this song impacted me personally. As a child growing up in a broken household, I can attest to this story, for I witnessed it myself. Although there wasn't really any physical violence, and a lot of the fighting was done in hushed voices, I felt the violence. I felt the fear. I could be happy until I wasn't, until I had to escape to my corner in my room and in silence listen to the fighting, it felt like hours and it was mere minutes. Any sound I could make was threatening, and their hushed voices spoke so loudly my imagination died within me, and in my mind was focus. Focus on the conflict and on the misery and on the hopelessness, because I couldn't speak up. I couldn't move. I couldn't do anything but listen to my parents behind the wall. Wishing I could fight. That I could tell them they're silly for misunderstanding each other, and holding onto grudges, and referencing the past unwisely. That silence was loud and violent for me. As I grew up, I questioned God because of it.

It has traumatized me, yet made me wiser. I'm often averse to conflict and many might say because I'm INFP. Wrong. I know that even the most jaded, cold, cynical, hardest man alive is as fragile as thin glass. Imagine a child. And this is where the darkness of the song lies: in the silence of the instruments, and the painful voice of Chapman as she repeats a story that hits a bit closer to home than the darkness and evil we normally associate. True darkness is in the violence we inflict on others, despair, and the onlooking of violence while doing nothing to stop it. One of the greatest evils of mankind, and his greatest sin.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Eminem - "Love The Way You Lie" feat. Rihanna


----------

